# Update to another bad shot.... found him



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Got in the woods around 715 this morning. Found no blood and started a grid search. He was 50 yards from where I stopped searching last night. A rare great ending to an awful situation. Also attached a pic of the coyote I shot Friday. Need a turkey for a grand slam


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done !!! And nice buck.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Nice! Im glad it worked out.

Nice deer too!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on finding your deer. i guess the damage was done. and kudo,s for killing that darn yote.
sherman


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

glad you found him i figured you had a good chance of finding him today and it was plenty cold so the meat should be fine. great job!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

well done on tracking job... and nice kill on the yote!


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Congratulations. Nice Buck.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...glad to hear you found him.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes! So glad you found him, he's a fine buck. And way to stick with it!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck, congrates. If you had yotes in the area you're lucky you have a buck to talk about. We hunt Belmont Co. and one of the guys shot a very nice 12pt but could not track it after dark. He marked the last spot with an arrow and started to look for it around 9:30. He saw 6 yotes headed in that direction earlier. He found his buck 40yds from his arrow and all he got was the head and 1/2 the neck, everything else was gone. The yotes had a very good dinner and an all night feast.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

redtailmatt,
Congratulations! Hats off to you for sticking with the trail and coming up with your prize. Well earned and well deserved! 

Bowhunter57


----------

